# Belgian Special Ale brew



## jswordy (Aug 9, 2015)

Well, after bottling my GF beer, I am going to have some brunch and then brew up my own Belgian Special Ale recipe. Everything's ready!


----------



## Thig (Aug 9, 2015)

Looking for something new to brew, let us know how it goes.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 9, 2015)

Wort...





Bittering hop addition...





Cool down...





It's bubbling away in primary!


----------



## jswordy (Aug 10, 2015)

This is the first beer where I will try Clarity Ferm, a suggestion by Jimyson to reduce gluten. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## wineinmd (Aug 11, 2015)

What was your recipe?


----------



## jswordy (Aug 12, 2015)

wineinmd said:


> What was your recipe?



Can't give this one out, since it and two other variations are potentially for commercial production if it works out. Sorry. It has roasted barley, Maris Otter two-row barley and Cara-Red in it, though, and it ferments smelling like a dead mouse, and the Wifie is not pleased! 

Now in secondary. I have a group of regular beer drinkers (non-beer snobs and non-brewers) who are my tasting panelists. I'd do wine, but the regs here are extremely prohibitive for wine.


----------



## wineinmd (Aug 12, 2015)

That's exciting. Hopefully it works out.... and the smell improves.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 13, 2015)

wineinmd said:


> That's exciting. Hopefully it works out.... and the smell improves.



Yes, I'm semi-excited about it. I am working to get things in order. Much testing ahead yet and some convincing of other people. Might happen, might not, but I'm honing the recipes. The actual flat beer in this one tastes and smells fine, it's the primary ferment that is the smelly part.


----------



## Jimyson (Feb 16, 2016)

So what were the results? Have you tested on a Gluten sensitive person?


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 17, 2016)

"I'd do wine, but the regs here are extremely prohibitive for wine."

What the hey? did you move to Saudi Arabia or something. I thought you been making wine for years. It ain't against the law in Tennessee is it. I know you wouldn't participate in an infraction of the law!


----------



## jswordy (Mar 31, 2016)

Been awhile, but here is how that turned out. Very good brew and I am still working on a possible commercial outlet for it. I just made a separate post on the Clarity Ferm, which I like.





As far as my wine comment, I was talking about how restrictive the TN laws are for small commercial wineries, which are not allowed to sell their product off the winery premises. That is ridiculous, but it is what it is...


----------

